# 70 GTO Died on me can't figure out the problem



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

1970 Pontiac GTO
400 6.6L 4BBL
HEI Ignition System

Alright I backed my car out of the garage 1 week ago and put it into drive and she died on me. My initial response was that it was the fuel pump that went out since it started up and ran I figured it was running off the remaining fuel in the carb and cylinders. After replacing the pump I realize that I am not getting a spark now. I replaced the internal coil tonight and still nothing. So I am out of ideas now as I dont think its the rotor. The car turns over with no problem and it sounds healthy theres just no spark at all.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check for 12v going to the distributer with the key 'on'. If you have voltage there, check that the rotor is actually turning with the starter ruleing out a bad timing chain. If you have 12v and the rotor is turning, then I would suspect the modual in the distributer.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info Rukee also anyone happen to know of a site where you can find some solid goat parts?? I found alot of my stuff at swap meets, but am looking for a rear bumper for a '70 so if anyone knows of one let me know.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wire broken at the pickup coil. Very common.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

NEEDLEZ said:


> Thanks for the info Rukee also anyone happen to know of a site where you can find some solid goat parts?? I found alot of my stuff at swap meets, but am looking for a rear bumper for a '70 so if anyone knows of one let me know.


It would help to know your location. There is a guy local to me with, literally, thousands of parts and may have what you want. Shipping on a bumper could be spendy...


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright gents I have replace rotor, coil and fuel pump and im still getting nothing but learning more and more yay. I am getting 12v to the hot wire on the coil and am still getting no spark. I replaced the rotor as it did have a little brown and some ware on it. I am still getting no spark. Just a recap I went to take her out about a week ago and it fired up and died on me in the garage, but I figured it was due to sitting for the past 2 weeks. I started her back up and she run like a champ as I backed her up. Then I put it in drive and silent night for the past week. It turns over and sounds healthy just the sparks missing.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If the coil you replaced is the one in the cap, I am referring to the pickup coil down by the module. It has 2 tiny wires coming out of it and they flex every time the timing advances and break over time. You need to get in there with a needle nose pliers and see if one of them pulls away with slight pressure. It looks like this;


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I took the cap and rotor off again and got down and saw the 2 wires coming off of the pickup coil that you were talking about and they are on and looked perfect. This entire distributor has maybe seen 1000 miles at the most.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Well. everything is inside the distributer that is needed for spark. If you've replaced the coil, cap and rotor, it has 12v+ and has ground, it should create spark if the rotor is turning with the crank. If not, then there are only two parts left, the pickup coil, and the module.

You DID put the ground strap back on under the coil when you replaced it, right?


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

FOUND IT!!! You guys are awesome!!! It was the pickup coil I looked at the pink wire and sure enough its not even connected it had broken off. That is awesome I am gonna solder it up right now and see if I can't get this baby going.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Good luck soldering that but I guess it's no harder than replacing it.....


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

well it broke off at the end where it actually attaches to the coil  Theres a little bit of the old wire hanging out do you guys think I could just soder it to that remaining bit or would it not hold that long


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

NEEDLEZ said:


> well it broke off at the end where it actually attaches to the coil  Theres a little bit of the old wire hanging out do you guys think I could just soder it to that remaining bit or would it not hold that long


That's were they usually break. I've never tried soldering one. Unfortunately, you need to remove the distributor and pull the shaft to replace it so I guess if you pull the dizzy and can't get it to solder, you're halfway to the replacement....


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Im just gonna replace the pickup coil since the other wire looks just as bad, well so far I have an extra fuel pump, coil, and a rotor..... I dont want to ever see a distributor again


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Bought the pickup coil today, really wish I had just bought a new distributor at this point  but anyways I am wanting to know if anyone knows of a good site on how to install one. Thanks I tried to read the directions but um ya


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mark the location and orintation of the distributor and rotor so you can drop it back in in the same spot. Pull the distributor. On the bottom gear should be a rolled pin that needs to come out. Then the gear pulls off the shaft, then the shaft comes out of the distributor. Replace the pick-up coil, reassemble in rev order.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Mark the location and orintation of the distributor and rotor so you can drop it back in in the same spot. Pull the distributor. On the bottom gear should be a rolled pin that needs to come out. Then the gear pulls off the shaft, then the shaft comes out of the distributor. Replace the pick-up coil, reassemble in rev order.


^^^ What he said. To simplify further, I rotate the engine so the rotor points at a reference first, usually straight forward and then pull it out. I also have learned to leave the rotor on and mark the gear on the side the rotor is pointing to get the gear orientation back the same. I have had issues with the dizzy not wanting to drop back in the oil pump shaft after replacement and the gear seemed to be the problem. Just a little precaution to ease the work. You can do it.....


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

*Well You could do it there way or LOL this way*

I would crank the motor over to #1 TDC making sure the rotor is pointing
to the number one spark plug wire on the cap. also make sure that the number one piston is on the compression stroke.
and yes mark the distributor clearly so you can put it back in.
when you get ready to put the part in check the other parts you may need
as well like the distrubutor o-ring or gasket and vacumn advance
its a good time to check the wieghts and springs also.
once or while your rotating the engine over to number 1 TDC have the marks line up on the timing chain cover and the harmonic balancer set to 0.
take note of the rotation of your rotor button and once at 0 rotate the engine backwards keeping a eye on your rotor button just as it begins to move stop turning the engine. then look at your timing indicator this will
tell you how much play or slop you have in your timing chain. IF it was me
and its over 5-7 degrees I would change the timing chain set
I am not sure what the factory tolerances are but I dont like having a loose 
chain. it makes it harder to set the timing properly. if the engine and chain
has alot of age to it and the chain is really bad once you replace it 
the engine may start to smoke as it will build more compression than it has in a long time.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks all sorry been inactive past two day had three 16's back 2 back, but hell at least I got a job gonna get her running today its a done deal im determined got a monster and some sleep


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

By the way Rukee and Too Many Projects you guys are pretty epic in my book helping out so much and staying so active in the forums keep it porper guys


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

when i remove the retaining pin from the distributor to get the shaft off and have access to the pickup coil do I just want to use a punch and start smashing on it or is there a special way of doing it? I also noted that one side of it sticks out farther then the other.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I got it and shes running great all thx for the help and you stay classy GTO FOrums


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

NEEDLEZ said:


> I got it and shes running great all thx for the help and you stay classy GTO FOrums


arty:


----------

